# كورس تكييف محترم من دااااار الهندسه... ان شاء الله يعجبكم .... (ارجو الدعاء)



## am11 (3 مارس 2013)

كورس تكييف محترم من دااااار الهندسه (ارجو الدعاء)

يارب تستفادوا منه 
لا اله الا الله ..... محمد رسول الله
HVAC Training summery.pdf


----------



## mohamed mech (3 مارس 2013)

ماشاء الله مجهود مميز يا هندسة
جزاك الله كل خير و بارك فيك​


----------



## toktok66 (3 مارس 2013)

روح ياشيخ ربنا يكرمك


----------



## محمد العطفي (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله


----------



## hikal007 (3 مارس 2013)

شغل عالى اوي من عضو ممتاز بيقول انا اسم كبييير جدااا ,, بارك الله لك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (3 مارس 2013)

*شكرا الله اباريك فيك...لي سؤال ياهندسه عند اختيار المضخة هناك كيرفين يتقاطعو واحد للمضخة والاخر للسستم كيف يتم الحصل عليهم ارجو انكان عندك اي معلومة لاتبخل علي بها ..ما هي المعادلة التي يتم الرسم بها...ارجو ممن لديه اي فكرة يفيدنا بها.....فينك يااستاذ mohamed mech**انريد المساعدة*...


----------



## yahiaouimalek (3 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## رجل الصناعة (4 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً ياهندسة


----------



## essam2003 (4 مارس 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (4 مارس 2013)

Thank you


----------



## eng/gladiator (4 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fayek9 (4 مارس 2013)

مجهود ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة اشرى (4 مارس 2013)

والله وده كمان ممتازززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز الله يبارك فيك يا هندسة


----------



## golden hawk (4 مارس 2013)

_جزيت خيرا_ ..._واكلت طيرا_ .. _وتزوجت بكرا_ ..  ... _وانجبت جيشا

_وربنا يعينك عليهم بقي


----------



## amr fathy (4 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## agordat1977 (4 مارس 2013)

*ايه الحلاوة دي. ربنا يكرمك و يبارك فيك*


----------



## jaber1985 (4 مارس 2013)

بوركت وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_mun3m (4 مارس 2013)

اكرمك الله


----------



## Ihab-b (4 مارس 2013)

مشكور يا هندسة وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## am11 (4 مارس 2013)

شكرااا علي ردودكم


----------



## nofal (4 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (4 مارس 2013)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## abdel kariem (5 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## thaeribrahem (5 مارس 2013)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## younis najjar (5 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## محمد يس (5 مارس 2013)

_*بارك الله فيك*_​


----------



## noreldin2000 (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## am11 (5 مارس 2013)

شكرا لردودكم


----------



## tarek gamarec (6 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (8 مارس 2013)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل الشال (10 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## am11 (10 مارس 2013)

شكرااا


----------



## omarjamain (10 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (11 مارس 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسن محمد الحسن (11 مارس 2013)

thank you . nice course


----------



## العدو الخفى (11 مارس 2013)

*الف شكر على المجهود الرائع*​*
*
​


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hseen (19 مارس 2013)

شكرا والى الامام


----------



## amirhelmy (19 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى الشيخلي (19 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (19 مارس 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## wisamhh (19 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الكتاب قيم جدا 
مشكككووور
اللهم يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## am11 (22 مارس 2013)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## eng_hvac13 (22 مارس 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/محمد عبد الحكيم (23 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ramyacademy (23 مارس 2013)

Jazaka ALLAH khayran


----------



## haithamslem (23 مارس 2013)

ماشاء الله
والله جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## abdelsalamn (26 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## mahmoud fathi (26 مارس 2013)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## Ma7ame7o (26 مارس 2013)

بصراحة مجهود ممتاذ جدا وفقك الله لكى تنفع الناس بما تعلمت


----------



## am11 (10 مايو 2013)

شكراااااا


----------



## عمران احمد (11 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## elnopy (11 مايو 2013)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## am11 (12 مايو 2013)

elnopy قال:


> شكرا علي المجهود


شكرا ليك


----------



## ELSAID THABET (14 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ahmed_sam2009 (18 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## محمد_الاحمدى (22 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed shmran (22 أبريل 2014)

مشكور :56:


----------



## thaeribrahem (23 أبريل 2014)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## ابوساره (23 أبريل 2014)

Thank you​


----------



## عوض بسيونى (24 أبريل 2014)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## subzero1 (26 أبريل 2014)

اكرمك الله واكثر من حسناتك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Nile Man (26 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
يارب يبارك لك و يعطيك كل ما تريد
حقيقي الف شكر


----------



## eng_m_fatah (28 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً ياهندسة


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (28 أبريل 2014)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## eng.abdelaziz85 (29 أبريل 2014)

ماشاء الله مجهود رائع


----------



## mahmood mrbd (29 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## eng_mechanical (30 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gobar (2 مايو 2014)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ecc1010 (4 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ربنا اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى والمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على 
اللهم اجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين


----------



## ابن العميد (5 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## mahamed salah (1 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------

